# اجهزة التعقيم



## memed bond (7 مايو 2009)

هذا ملخص عن اجهزة التعقيم اتمنى الاستفادة منه
ولا تنسوني بالقليل من الدعاء


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (8 مايو 2009)

_يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع اجهزة التعقيم والله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك العسل _

_اخوي لو سمحت من فضلك لو كان عندك معلومات اكثر عن جهاز التعقيم الرطب عن مبدأ العمل ومكونات الجهاز _

_وغيرها من المعلومات والله لايحرمنا منك _​


----------



## belal-alsharaa (15 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور جدا جدا ووفقك الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع رائع وجميل صيغة بشكل واضح ومفهوم للغاية .

جزاك الله خيرا .

ننتظر جديدك القادم .


البغدادي


----------



## المهندس مبروك (17 مايو 2009)

ربي يوفقك
بالدنيا الاخرررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## المتابعة (18 مايو 2009)

الف شكر 
الموضوع رائع وبسيط


----------



## mmukh (20 مايو 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عنا ألف خير


----------



## أبورضا (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ونعمة


----------



## يوسف العالول (24 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررا على المواضيع


----------



## medofola (12 يونيو 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندسة جادة (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
و يبارك فيك


----------



## eng_mohand (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير........................................................شكرا


----------



## aartb (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## طول بالك (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكككووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل
الف شكر


----------



## juvestar77 (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## ابراهيم الحمد (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

برزنتيش خفيف وحلو


جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khir (26 فبراير 2010)

*uv الطباعة*

ارغب في عمل مجفف uv ما بعد الطباعة الرقمية
ما هي الاجزاء المطلوبة والمواصفات الخاصة بكل جزء
علما بان المطبوعات هي cd
هل من مساعدة اشكركم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shimo2009 (1 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## عاشق الصمتـ (12 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ahmadba (13 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل 
مشكور ساطلعك برأي فيما بعد التحميل


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## issamd2010 (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## مستهامة (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير حقيقي الموضوع روعه


----------



## عايض الواهبي (10 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزاك الف خير
ومشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (11 يوليو 2011)

ياريت تملكنا معلومات عن الايثلين اوكسيد


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (11 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه ياعزيزي


----------



## فادىناجي (11 يوليو 2011)

thanx very much


----------



## ماس الحاج (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ربي يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك ............... وهو من الصدقات الجارية انشاء الله


----------

